# Questions about group meetings



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about going to a group meeting or something along those lines. I doubt that I will do such a thing, but as of now I'm considering it. How do most people here find these groups and what is the general experience? Do you actually gain anything from going once, or is it much more effective (as I'm assuming) when you go often? Are these group meetings very awkward and are there sometimes people that are really outgoing? It seems like some of the people here that claim to have social anxiety have much less symptoms than I do. I wonder if that translates in the group meetings. For people that have gone: Do you find the groups to be predominantly filled with men or women? Are there any younger people that attend group meetings like say around the age of 20? And are there any group meetings around the PA area..:um Thanks in advance.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I've only been to one on meetup.com. We had 6 guys and 2 girls. It was worth it...I thought I'd be one of the most talkative people there...but I wasn't. The conversation was pretty interesting. I plan on going to another next month.


----------

